# 1 Man, 1 Jack



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Decided to head out by myself this morning to try for some Kings. Left the dock at 6am and lines in by 7am. I trolled the bouys for a while with no luck. I had one spinning rod with 18 pound mono tied to a king duster with 2 feet wire leader, white/silver skirt and a frozen cig. The other rod was a trolling rod with 20 pound line, same set up but a green/gold skirt. Since I had no luck trolling the bouys I loaded up on some live bait and headed over to three barges. Just before I got there I noticed something tearing up the surface. The splashes were too big to be just bait fish so I put the lines back in and trolled a bit. No more than 5 minutes later the spinning rod went off. I haven't heard line scream like that in a long time. I managed to reel in the other line while holding onto the freight train I had on the spinning rod. I tightened down on the drag as much as I could. All I could do was pray that my knots held up, and the line for that matter. I did 3 laps around my 19 foot Cape Horn, even had the rod tip in the water when it went under the boat a few times and the line held. The gods were certainly on my side today. I also saw a 6 foot bull shark swim around my boat, again I was just praying it didn't hit the fish I was pulling in. After about a 20 minute fight I finally got it to the boat. The net I had was of no use due to the size of the fish. So I grabbed the Boga which maxs out at 30 pounds. I could barely get the boga around the bottom lip and once I heaved it into the boat, the Boga maxed out right away, so clearly heavier than 30 pounds. I am guessing around 40. I was jumping for joy once I got him revived and released to fight another day. I am still jumping for joy from that fight, I am sure I will go to sleep with a huge grin on my face tonight


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats. Those bigjacks are a blast. This time of year you can find the big schools cruising the beach.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch! Atleast you had 20lb line with a stout rod to catch yours. About a week or two ago, I gota 30lb'er on 10lb with a little inshore rod! Took an hour and a half to bring him in.


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

30lbs on 10lb line is great and must have been a blast. And to think, I was about to grab my 11 weight fly rod before I put my dusters back in the water. Next time I may try the fly, still getting used to it though and fishing alone it can be tough controlling the boat and casting. I hope those Jacks stick around for a while


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job on the jack crevalle. Get one of thosedrift anchors if you want to fool around by yourself playing with the flyrod. Just cleat it offon oneof the back cleats and it will orient the boat where you can cast off the bow with the wind at your back. The raised deck on the Horn makes a great casting platform.


----------



## Oh Yeah (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome job !!!!


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

nice jack


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Thank you Snapper. I will have to get myself one of those drift anchors. I never thought about that. Good advice!


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice man...sounds like a great time by yourself! Hard to hold the camera and fight the fish I'm sure! Thanks for the report and pics! Congrats!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Coflafisherman (7/25/2008)* And to think, I was about to grab my 11 weight fly rod before I put my dusters back in the water.


Ahhhh, you're killing me!! I've been wanting to get one on fly for a while! I haven'trun into anyschooling jacks this year while I've had my fly rod. 

Anyway, nice job! :clap


----------



## Hog Tide (May 8, 2008)

You must have been busy, clearing lines, taking pictures, reeling in the fish, getting it in the boat. I must say my hats off to you. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown

I got stuck at the ramp this weekend with a motor that just wouldn't start.:banghead:banghead:banghead

Great report though, glad to see someone made it out.


----------



## GULFFISHER1 (Sep 28, 2007)

good job on a great fight!


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the Kudos and great replies I am so proud of that fish I made it my screen saver on my computer. My wife thinks I am nuts. Oh well. Hopefully I will hook her up to one of those and she will finally know the feeling. As far as taking pics and clearing rods, I only had one other rod. Once the spinning rod went off it crossed under the other line so I had to hold the rod with my left hand, pass itunder the rod to my right hand and then then hold on with both until he stopped running. Once that happened I reeled the other line in with my left hand. Once I got the line in the fish took off to my left and I had to go over the other rod still in the rod holder so good thing I did get the other line in. As it took me around the boat I would pass my bag that I always attach to the seat of the center consol and on one of my passes I got the zipper opened, took out the camera and set it on the seat. The next time I had a pause in the fight I reached for it and snapped one of my rod tip bent over. I knew that it was big and there was a chance it would break off so I had to attempt the picture once it surfaced. The hard part was getting to the Boga Grip in the consol. I must have knocked everything in there on the floor of the boat trying to find it and once I did I set it in a rod holder at the ready.I had a net but no way would it have done any good. I have gained experience in doing all of this while fishing for the Bull Reds in the winter while visiting my parents. My dad doesn't always like to come with me so I have no choice but to go alone and since Ijust moved here in May from Colorado I don't know anyone to go out there with me. Trust me I would much rather have a shot of me with the fish. If you catch a fish that big you gotta get the pic, or else it's just a tale to those you tell and most never believe you. I've even gone as far as zip tying a tripod with my camera on it to the center consol tubing and hitting the timer on the camera to take the pic. So thanks again for all the great replies and if anyone wants to go sometime let me know, I am always up for some company.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Well good job...I think that's an awesome idea of zip tying a tripod and cam onto the boat  NICE!!! And I'm sure the wifey will come around as soon as she snags something big  Continued good luck...


----------

